# Straight answer PLEASE



## Rebecca Torres (Jun 24, 2016)

Trying to get a straight answer is like talking to a wall.... I'm moving to cyprus in jan with my ten year old daughter and trying to find a state / public school in the paphos area is really hard why ??? Please can anyone give me names and addresses of the schools . Cheers would reallyappreciate it.


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

We moved in June and our daughter started at the International School of Paphos - which we are finding lovely and she is in a small class busy making friends only 2 weeks in. We choose an international school as we wanted her to continue following the UK curriculum and TBH the Cypriot schools do not seem to have a good reputation with many children requiring extra tuition in the afternoons,

In paphos the other international schools are Aspire on Tomb of the Kings Road, TLC which is in St Georges at the far west and the American School - all have websites and will be happy to email you and arrange visits as needed - do expect to wait on answers for a few days as life is more laid back over here!


----------



## Rebecca Torres (Jun 24, 2016)

*Private schools*

Cheers for the info however really do think think can afford a private school .hence why was asking about state schooling. Could you please give me the price of the school your daughter is going to for comparison. Cheers bex.


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

between €6 and €7 a year - no idea how much tuition costs will be if in state school and remember all the lessons will be in Greek


----------



## Rebecca Torres (Jun 24, 2016)

*Money*

Thousand I take it lol . And yes was expecting to have to take out extra tuition for her. Cheers bex


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At 10 years old unless your daughter is proficient in Greek I would NOT recommend state schools. No allowance will be made for if she cant understand the lessons and the standard of teaching in state schools is very bad. Most Cypriots if they can afford will pay for extra tuition outside school hours if they want their children to have a decent education and stand a chance of going to university etc.
The cost of extra tuition probably works out at almost as much as sending your child to a private school.

You asked for a straight answer. That is a straight answer.


----------



## Rebecca Torres (Jun 24, 2016)

Appreciate that


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

And bizarrely, teachers in Cyprus are paid a lot of money in the state sector.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> And bizarrely, teachers in Cyprus are paid a lot of money in the state sector.


Yes they are the highest paid in the EU and their incompetence is appalling. Then they make extra money after school given private tuition to those they should have been teaching properly during school hours. 
They also get an extra months wage at Christmas.


----------

